
Demand for iPhone Developers Up Significantly - Make Your Mark Now - sant0sk1
http://www.mobileorchard.com/iphone-developer-job-demand-up-significantly/
======
jdg
The community is still in its infancy -- much like Ruby on Rails back in late
2004/early 2005. At that time, most of us were building apps for ourselves. A
few months after that the contract market started to pickup. Then it
progressed into more of a "full-time job" market, which has now eclipsed the
contract market.

We'll probably see the same thing happen here.

------
markessien
I've noticed though that most iphone jobs are contract jobs, and the pay
offered does not seem to be particularly high compared to other speciality
fields like DirectShow.

~~~
petercooper
It's only one data point, but this site shows a median salary of $80k - could
still be a pro-rata contract rate though, of course..

[http://www.odinjobs.com/Odin/marketstatcompare?id=5445&q...](http://www.odinjobs.com/Odin/marketstatcompare?id=5445&q=iphone)

------
lpgauth
I have talked to some iphone contractors an they were charging 150-200$
upwards so it's a fairly lucrative market...

